# Who Remembers the games you played in the schoolyard during your early years?



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2016)

We played Red Light,Stop! Rattlesnake, Giant Step, some called it Mother May I. Jump rope, sometimes with 2 ropes. In the classroom we played, The Farmer in the Dell, Simon says. Eraser on the head,loved that one. The boys played marbles and brought pen knives to school, I think they made a circle in the sand and somehow flipped them. There never was a problem. During recess we had relay races. I was knocked out doing that. Bent down at the same time the kid laid down the stick for me to pick up..  I'm sure there were many more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2016)

We played Red Light Green Light 123, Giant Steps, jump rope/double-dutch/Chinese jump rope, Handball, Stoopball, Hit the Stick, more I can't remember.  Not in my school's yard during a regular day, but just in the neighborhood in the streets and in a schoolyard nearby during evenings and weekends.


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2016)

Kickball, I loved playing Kickball.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2016)

Hopscotch, jump rope, freeze tag.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 13, 2016)

oldman said:


> Kickball, I loved playing Kickball.



Absolutely Kickball!  My favorite.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2016)

Kickball, tag and marbles.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2016)

Red Rover.  Tag....lots and lots of tag.  Hide and seek.  Dodgeball was fun unless the big bullies were involved; then you got the ball thrown really hard at you (usually your head) every time.  Mother May I.  Simon Says.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 25, 2016)

Hopscotch, kickball, dodge ball, Red Rover, Capture the Flag

I loved hopscotch but really preferred the lower grades when we weren't organized into teams for games and could play freely, on the swings, monkey bars, jungle gym and slide, and pipes, or could be a herd of wild horses and gallop around at liberty. JFK's physical fitness kicked in when I was in 5th grade and put an end to recess and brought in PE.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2016)

I loved doing all the fancy footwork and curtsy with the indian rubber ball. Hopscotch, I was good at, and jumping double-dutch.


----------



## clover (Apr 26, 2016)

Many hours of fun playing this


----------



## Lon (Apr 26, 2016)

Y'all forgot KICK THE CAN


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2016)

Speaking of cans .. walkie-talkies made from 2 cans with a string attached to them.
Speaking of string - that game where you alternate taking the string from one another hands. Anyone know what it's called?
Pick-up-sticks. Hula hoop. I love the yo-yo and can do quite a few fancy tricks with it.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2016)

clover said:


> Many hours of fun playing this



We played jacks using a golf ball.  Many hours playing jacks on summer evenings out on the porch.  I loved it.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2016)

Anybody remember crack the whip?  Fun!  Dodgeball, Red Rover, Simon Says, baseball out in the street.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2016)

We played Hopscotch, Tag, jump rope with songs, Simon Says, Hide n Seek.  That's all I can recall right now.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 7, 2016)

Rattlesnake, Keep Away...No rules one kid had the ball and everybody ran the yard to get it by any means needed. You know kids were in better shape in those days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2016)

Monkey in the Middle, two kids threw the ball to each other and the guy in the middle tried to jump up and catch it.


----------



## AuntieV (May 14, 2016)

Jacks and Hopscotch. Used golf ball too. For Hopscotch we used a special rock or the chains from our "Dog Tag" type ID necklace.


----------



## Bonzo (May 25, 2016)

Marbles conkers add football rounders


----------



## Cookie (May 25, 2016)

At recess and lunch time at school in the spring/summer I loved to play marbles.  Hopscotch sometimes too.


----------

